# Solaris17 Warhead review unbias



## Solaris17 (Sep 18, 2008)

Im going to be starting a revweiw for you guys including screenshots performance numbers and if xfire will do it video

Test system:

MOBO: P5nE-sli
CPU: intel Q6600 (B3) @ 2.5Ghz
RAM: 4GB (2x2GB) Mushkin PC2-6400 @ 800mhz 5-4-4-12
GRFX: 9800GTX (1) at stock clocks.
Driver:177.98
Display: 1440x900

Everythnig exept the proc (100mhz OC) has been brought down to stock settings (including removing my second 9800) to bring my system closer to what normal game play will be like for the majority of system setups.

Fist boot screen ill be keeping you updated through out the night

install screen







installation complete install took ~10min





activation window this checks to make sure you are using it at time of release its also making sure that even if you do get the game if your not in north america it will not pass activation it also runs off securrom like the rest of the game





Crysis warhead brings some new things to the table these next settings were taken at 1440x900 extremist settings. One thing alot of people including myself might be disappointed by is no x64 bit the binary is strictly x32. the kinda good thing about warhead is though the map being laoded is pretty hardcore in graphics and detail at most only takes 40sec to load and ram is left free. using ~1GB or less on avg unlike crysis 1.1gb+ though im likeing warhead so far i have a few complaints already. First off unlike alot of crysis ammo is scarce you start the game were psycho left you the first time after the frozen ship. the detail of the game is nice. however its almost like the particles beams and shadows were over done it does infact look very grainy when moving. upping the AA will take away some of the strange grain however performance will plummit expecially in extremest mode were your avg FPS is inbetween 5-25 were when you start its 10-15 constantly not quite enough to be a slide show but slow enough to notie for a game that ws supposed to be optimized. the quad stays loaded at around 50-60% constantly with slight jumps from time to time. here are some screen shots please go by the consol and not fraps.

Extremest Mode​
The menu system is a diff color





dispite the FPS drop in enthusiest mode some high tense action still manages fairly dectn (22FPS)





detail(no AA)





water reflection





veiw distance and detail (bloom effect and sunrise effect on atmosphere)





more detail and framerate examples 





alot detail wise has changed suite color has improved and is more vivid detail on the suite apposed to the previous crysis as also dramatically improved (for example when looking down at the arm or leg) bump mapping seems to have been turned up slightely allowing road and dirt to look more textured. more will be updated soon thank you.

Gamer Mode​
Gamers mode unlike Extremest brings a whole lot to the table. their is no noticeable detail numb down however the FPS skyrocket. i was pulling 35-~70 on high settings no AA and it ran amazing and looked just as good as before.






excellent frms sustained even in fight scenes iv never seen this


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 18, 2008)

Videos​
these vids are not ment to ooo or aaaa but instead to show you game play and graphical detail all of these videos were taken in high mode using the system specs posten in the OP. they are 30sec long because i am using fraps xfire does not yet support warhead though when it does these will be updated. not all are boring please watch them all. enjoy

Vid 1

Vid 2

Vid 3 (action)

Vid 4 (explosion)

Vid 5

Vid 6 (action)

Vid 7 (action)

Vid 8 (action)

Vid 9 (slight action)

Vid 10 (action)

Vid 11 (action)

Vid 12 (ship was sinking in real time)

Vid 13 (Cinema)

Vid 14 (Cinema)

Vid 15 (AI tactics in Foliage)

Vid 16 (this is how you rush someone)

Vid 17 (Notice the smoothness in gamer mode (high) in the dense forest)

Vid 18 (Cinema)


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 18, 2008)

Sweet, cant wait! Can you see if it uses all four cores or just 2/1 for me?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 18, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Sweet, cant wait! Can you see if it uses all four cores or just 2/1 for me?



you got it


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 18, 2008)

change the wallpaper man, its been the same for last few days ! lol 

otherwise, can't wait for the performance numbers


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 18, 2008)

more coming guys


----------



## infrared (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice one, Thanks solaris! Looks like an intense game!

Not long til payday!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice job so far solaris!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice screens man, really nice!

Looking forward to trying it out, seeing how well it'll run on my ageing old rig.


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 18, 2008)

Extreme setting? Maxed?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks very cool, I look forward to playing it this weekend.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 18, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> Extreme setting? Maxed?



extreme mode was crysis's version of very high keep in mind ladys and gents im not running SLI (card removed) to bring this system closer to the performance norm.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks sweet. The performance looks so much better. I am just hoping that it will run right on my system rather than the artifacting mess that Crysis was last time I tried it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 18, 2008)

Videos are being encoded their are quite a few that is what post 2 is for i will begin playing as soon as the first is done.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 18, 2008)

Damn, Warhead loves NVidia cards thats for sure! In high mode in the normal Crysis in 1440x900 I was getting 25-30fps. In Warhead in the same settings I'm getting 18-23fps.  

Solaris17 is hitting 40's, that is awesome!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 18, 2008)

Gamer mode looks pretty cool.  I want to see comparison screenshots from the same point if you have any time.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 18, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Gamer mode looks pretty cool.  I want to see comparison screenshots from the same point if you have any time.



yup


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 18, 2008)

That's some serious FPS with a single 9800GTX @ Highest settings. In original Crysis with High settings, I have around 15-25FPS. I'll try this for sure =O.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 18, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> That's some serious FPS with a single 9800GTX @ Highest settings. In original Crysis with High settings, I have around 15-25FPS. I'll try this for sure =O.



iget the same in crysis as you maybe 20-25fps but not much more this game is very well optimized


vids going up 

check op and 2

vids are updated by the min please keep checking the second post periodically


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 18, 2008)

just to let you know once all the vids upload i will be testing the other settings of the game just hang tight guys i wont bail on ya.


----------



## psyko12 (Sep 18, 2008)

Cool review, and pretty gfx!!!  wish I had a system like you guys lol!!!


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow , the fps is pretty good with fraps recording. 

Isn't the fps more when you are not recording the videos ?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 18, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> Wow , the fps is pretty good with fraps recording.
> 
> Isn't the fps more when you are not recording the videos ?



no they are not the fps stay the same i record to a seperate drive 


BTW all vids are up i'll comence gaming and wrighting more of the reveiw now  enjoy


----------



## maudio3 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks man !!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 18, 2008)

Changes to the OP and videos soon but here is some stuff to hold you over for the moment o btw new vids coming up some are cinimas so you can see how gorgeous it looks.

(all pics were saved as the same format and taken at the same time on the same load so their will be no diffrences.)


Low detail (performance)





Medium Detail (Mainstream)





High detail (Gamer)





Very High detail (Enthusiast)





please notice the FPS differance it scales very nicely.


----------



## maudio3 (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice !! can't wait for these custom configs to come!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 18, 2008)

New vids added good night boys ill finish the mainstrem and minimum settings tomarrow. though i know most of you may have already bought it i will do it for the people who havent. if youd like to see a quick peak into what to expect from each level check out the last post on the last page those frame rates are consistant and steady for those detail levels..those pics were also taken in the same place using the same save for comparison (for you PVT) check it out  Also new vids have been added their are now 18 instead of 13 pretty good ones too make sure to check them out..remember their not supposed to impress make sure to watch for things like


-Fluid Motion
-Detail
-AI
-Atmosphere
-Shadows and dynamic lighting
-Texture detail (trees suite weapon etc)

(hint between gamer and enthusiest their is no diff except lighting and bloom the textures are identical  )

hope iv helped open some of your eyes because F Nvidia F ATI and F favoritism this is Solaris17 bringing it to you strait no BS love you tpu g'night


----------



## rick22 (Sep 18, 2008)

Started playing the game tonite with my new His IceQ4 4850. had some problems at first but now it's running great...


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 18, 2008)

rick22 said:


> Started playing the game tonite with my new His IceQ4 4850. had some problems at first but now it's running great...



sweet dude im glad to hear it i also noticed for a min or 2 after starting the level things ran a couple FPS behind before it loaded all the way


----------



## maudio3 (Sep 18, 2008)

rick22 said:


> Started playing the game tonite with my new His IceQ4 4850. had some problems at first but now it's running great...




what specs? and what res?


----------



## laszlo (Sep 18, 2008)

1st thanks  Solaris for the pictures&videos

i have a few quest.

do we see at start the Nvidia logo and the message.... so is the game optimized again for them ?

if yes did the trick with changing the exe file name help? can a Ati user confirm?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 18, 2008)

Man, you should so be using the 64bit version of Warhead not the 32bit. Wonder how much difference that would make.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 18, 2008)

very nice thread solaris , cool pictures , im very interesting in crysis just like you , but im still wait buy it when come in our markets


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 18, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Man, you should so be using the 64bit version of Warhead not the 32bit. Wonder how much difference that would make.



Solaris said in the original post that there is no x64 version of the game, only x86


----------



## Edito (Sep 18, 2008)

can´t wait to see if my system will run these game well... can´t wait to play these game in the original crysis my avg fps its around 24~23 can´t wait to test warhead if someone there have a system like mine can plz post some numbers...


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 18, 2008)

rick22 said:


> Started playing the game tonite with my new His IceQ4 4850. had some problems at first but now it's running great...



How did you fix them? It runs like crap on my 4850..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 18, 2008)

I was hoping it would run ok on my 4850,looks like i will have to run my card at 760/1200 for this.


----------



## ZeE23 (Sep 18, 2008)

*nice 1*

well done a good review done well.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 18, 2008)

laszlo said:


> 1st thanks  Solaris for the pictures&videos
> 
> i have a few quest.
> 
> ...



Like crysis the game has been optimized to run on nvidia and intel.


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 18, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> no they are not the fps stay the same i record to a seperate drive
> 
> 
> BTW all vids are up i'll comence gaming and wrighting more of the reveiw now  enjoy



Oh , i never knew this . 

So if you have 2 hard drives, play any game from one and record to another, the fps stay the same ?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 18, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> Oh , i never knew this .
> 
> So if you have 2 hard drives, play any game from one and record to another, the fps stay the same ?



its always done that for me


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 18, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> Solaris said in the original post that there is no x64 version of the game, only x86



That is correct, no Bin64 folder.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 18, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> Oh , i never knew this .
> 
> So if you have 2 hard drives, play any game from one and record to another, the fps stay the same ?



Pretty much. Since the drive the game is running on is not being written to by the video encoding it should run normally. No stress on the drive running the game.


----------



## raptori (Sep 18, 2008)

I heard that you can enable  Enthusiast mode even in windows XP with DX9 is that's true ??? can you try it Solaris17 ...... and hey you did an astonishing work keep up the good work


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 18, 2008)

raptori said:


> I heard that you can enable  Enthusiast mode even in windows XP with DX9 is that's true ??? can you try it Solaris17 ...... and hey you did an astonishing work keep up the good work



unfortunetely i run Vista however i can try and run it in XP compatability and see if i can enable enthusiest.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 18, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> unfortunetely i run Vista however i can try and run it in XP compatability and see if i can enable enthusiest.



You can.. I tried it last night.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 18, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> You can.. I tried it last night.



sweet you tried enthusiest in DX9? i tried running in compatability and it still said DX10 maybe if i rename the dll


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 18, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> sweet you tried enthusiest in DX9? i tried running in compatability and it still said DX10 maybe if i rename the dll



Compatibility for XP SP2 wont force to DX9.... you have to add -dx9 to the target line for the shortcut.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 18, 2008)

This thread is very informative.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 18, 2008)

Can I see the CPU usage graphs of Task Mgr, please? Open and minimize a task mgr window, run the game for a minute or two, quit, show the CPU usage graphs so I could see how it scales on four cores. Thanks!


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 19, 2008)

This might be old news to everyone, but I hate waiting through/clicking through the start up videos.  I found this to disable these vids:

_To launch the game, the DVD is not required. But before you will see the menu, Warhead shows seven videos and that takes some time. We have a tip for you: Just rename, delete or relocate the files below to get directly to the menu when launching the new Crysis:

• CryTek.sfd
• Trailer_Crytek.sfd
• Trailer_CrytekC.sfd
• Trailer_EA.sfd
• Trailer_Intel.sfd
• Trailer_Nvidia.sfd
• Trailer_PEGI.sfd
• Trailer_Rating_Full.sfd

All those files are located in: \Crysis WARHEAD\Game\Localized\Video._​
It may not work with DL versions, but can anyone confirm if this will work with other games?  Thanks for the help, and great review Solaris!  I didn't notice one spelling error   Just kidding


----------



## Trizmatic (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice job Solaris.  The lighting and fog effects in the Enthusiast mode look a lot more realistic than in gamer mode.  Performance mode is freaky...there is a serious lack of vegitation.  Looks like they just take it out entirely and leave behind the terrain paint.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 19, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> This might be old news to everyone, but I hate waiting through/clicking through the start up videos.  I found this to disable these vids:
> 
> _To launch the game, the DVD is not required. But before you will see the menu, Warhead shows seven videos and that takes some time. We have a tip for you: Just rename, delete or relocate the files below to get directly to the menu when launching the new Crysis:
> 
> ...



THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!! I hated seeing those stupid intro clips every time. 
Also, Solaris, thank you again! Awesome thread.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 19, 2008)

Deleting those files did work with my Steam copy. I just finished the game, it was brilliant!


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 19, 2008)

Glad I could help, it was kinda a stumble from Fud's review.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 19, 2008)

kk here is a taskmanager report after getting into a firefight etc btw while playing vista task bar was gone im not a dork i dont use both at the same time


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 19, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> kk here is a taskmanager report after getting into a firefight etc btw while playing vista task bar was gone im not a dork i dont use both at the same time



total 200% , optimized for duals .

be glad you have a quad, so that with 200% gone, you still have 200% of the cpu to run vista


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 19, 2008)

ya you guys with duals in might run into lower frames due to OS overhead Also i have 4GB of ram look at my ram usage id say while playing including used vid ram i had about 600mb-1GB left


----------



## ghost101 (Sep 19, 2008)

I've been playing it on Enthusiast settings and while in Crysis Very High wasnt smooth enough to be playable, in warhead I'd say it is with my card at 1680*1050. However, it is clear that they have reduced the graphical quality. The most noticeable setting is the draw distance. It is absolutely awful. You can see rocks on the road appearing out of nowhere 20m in front of you. The hills and cliffs look nowhere near as beautiful. I hope this is tweakable, because I know people with powerful systems (not me) will complain about this reduction in quality at the top end.

This isnt "optimisation", its simply a reduction in graphical quality.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 19, 2008)

ghost101 said:


> I've been playing it on Enthusiast settings and while in Crysis Very High wasnt smooth enough to be playable, in warhead I'd say it is with my card at 1680*1050. However, it is clear that they have reduced the graphical quality. The most noticeable setting is the draw distance. It is absolutely awful. You can see rocks on the road appearing out of nowhere 20m in front of you. The hills and cliffs look nowhere near as beautiful. I hope this is tweakable, because I know people with powerful systems (not me) will complain about this reduction in quality at the top end.
> 
> This isnt "optimisation", its simply a reduction in graphical quality.





go to

X:\Electronic arts\crysis warhead\games\config\CVarGroups\sys_spec_objectdetail.cfg change these lines in the first group


```
e_view_dist_ratio_detail=50
e_view_dist_ratio_vegetation=65
e_view_dist_ratio=60
e_max_view_dst_spec_lerp=1
```

to around 100 and try running in enthusiest mode. but change "e_max_view_dst_spec_lerp=1" to bout 3 or 4


----------



## ghost101 (Sep 19, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> go to
> 
> X:\Electronic arts\crysis warhead\games\config\CVarGroups\sys_spec_objectdetail.cfg change these lines in the first group
> 
> ...



Thanks. Its nice to know draw distance can be corrected. I'll try 2 or 3 and see which will be best for my system. Obviously dont want to bring the game to a crawl.

edit: rendering is a lot better now


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 19, 2008)

ghost101 said:


> Thanks. Its nice to know draw distance can be corrected. I'll try 2 or 3 and see which will be best for my system. Obviously dont want to bring the game to a crawl.



tell me how it goes i havent personally tested these settings but iv modded CFG's before so it shouldnt have a prob the one were i reccomended at like 3-4 those types of settings that start at a low number usually max at 5 anything over isnt recognized and it wont load the line or it defaults to lowest settings the others would probably top at 100


----------



## ghost101 (Sep 19, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> tell me how it goes i havent personally tested these settings but iv modded CFG's before so it shouldnt have a prob the one were i reccomended at like 3-4 those types of settings that start at a low number usually max at 5 anything over isnt recognized and it wont load the line or it defaults to lowest settings the others would probably top at 100



Nope, they work very well and as expected theres a performance hit. How do these settings compare to the original crysis? I'd check but I don't have it installed at the moment.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 19, 2008)

looks a tad bit more rough than it should (jpeg) but the PNG images were huge this is 16AAQ sli or xfire rigs oc'd could probably cope better


----------



## ghost101 (Sep 19, 2008)

What console command gives the info on the top right?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 19, 2008)

ghost101 said:


> Nope, they work very well and as expected theres a performance hit. How do these settings compare to the original crysis? I'd check but I don't have it installed at the moment.



um their a little diff ill leave the modding to jrob ill PM him later he knows the commands better im sure i could do it but their are alot to mod and i would need to go through them one at a time were he has a better idea of were to start and what needs to be done...i just tried them after you did and like you said they did improve it but im sure jrob can push the veiw distance further.



ghost101 said:


> What console command gives the info on the top right?



same as crysis um


```
r_displayinfo=1
```


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 19, 2008)

i contacted jrob we'll see what happens.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 19, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> This might be old news to everyone, but I hate waiting through/clicking through the start up videos.  I found this to disable these vids:
> 
> _To launch the game, the DVD is not required. But before you will see the menu, Warhead shows seven videos and that takes some time. We have a tip for you: Just rename, delete or relocate the files below to get directly to the menu when launching the new Crysis:
> 
> ...



You can apply that same method to most games.


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 19, 2008)

it runs smooth on enthusiast for me (about 40-45 fps) all the way through... untill i get to the beach scene... then its like 20 fps no matter if the setting is enthusiast, gamer, or mainstream...  anyone else had this?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 19, 2008)

phanbuey said:


> it runs smooth on enthusiast for me (about 40-45 fps) all the way through... untill i get to the beach scene... then its like 20 fps no matter if the setting is enthusiast, gamer, or mainstream...  anyone else had this?



cant say i have can i have a screenshot of the place in question?


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 19, 2008)

nice review thanks for posting some vids, you gonna do some other games Solaris?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 19, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> cant say i have can i have a screenshot of the place in question?



I'm pretty sure he talking about the scene near the beginning where you have raid the beach bar to get the explosives. Once you get the rocket launcher there's a checkpoint and a well timed quote "here's a present from uncle sam" 


@ phanbuey I noticed massive drops in performance there too. Specifically in 2 places here. One the beach with the view distance, water, and distance explosions my FPS too a hit, it wasnt too bad but still noticable. Once I got the explosives from the bar my performance hit the floor. I believe this was from the number of enemies being rendered and approaching your character. Kill them and get your FPS back.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 19, 2008)

Very nice review Solaris - very nice indeed.

Thanks

The game does look interesting and later on in the year i might do a bit of upgrading so i can actually play it.


----------



## Triprift (Sep 19, 2008)

U should be able to run it now wl accodring to ya specs not supa but be able to run.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 19, 2008)

Triprift said:


> U should be able to run it now wl accodring to ya specs not supa but be able to run.



Yea but it's the only reason i have given myself so i don't go out and buy it where i should be spending my free time learning about forensics!


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 19, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I'm pretty sure he talking about the scene near the beginning where you have raid the beach bar to get the explosives. Once you get the rocket launcher there's a checkpoint and a well timed quote "here's a present from uncle sam"
> 
> 
> @ phanbuey I noticed massive drops in performance there too. Specifically in 2 places here. One the beach with the view distance, water, and distance explosions my FPS too a hit, it wasnt too bad but still noticable. Once I got the explosives from the bar my performance hit the floor. I believe this was from the number of enemies being rendered and approaching your character. Kill them and get your FPS back.



Yes, my guess is a CPU limitation caused by all the enemies.  When you get poor performance and lowering the graphics settings doesn't help, you can almost bet it is caused by the CPU.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 19, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Yes, my guess is a CPU limitation caused by all the enemies.  When you get poor performance and lowering the graphics settings doesn't help, you can almost bet it is caused by the CPU.



Did you notice the same drop in this area?


----------



## CargoX (Sep 19, 2008)

[constructive criticism, not flame]

The OP and this thread seem to be a Performance Review/Test instead of a game review.
Solaris17, your typing style could use a lot of help. I can barely comprehend some of what you type.


edit: I already did, I stopped reading his posts


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 19, 2008)

CargoX said:


> [constructive criticism, not flame]
> 
> The OP and this thread seem to be a Performance Review/Test instead of a game review.
> Solaris17, your typing style could use a lot of help. I can barely comprehend some of what you type.



<no flame>

then get used to it - because Sol aint gunna change any time soon!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 19, 2008)

CargoX said:


> [constructive criticism, not flame]
> 
> The OP and this thread seem to be a Performance Review/Test instead of a game review.
> Solaris17, your typing style could use a lot of help. I can barely comprehend some of what you type.
> ...



Well, TBH, most people here are looking for a performance review rather than a game review. We all know the game is good thanks to all of the official reviews. What we really care about is how the game runs, tweaks, etc. Sol is doing a great job.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 19, 2008)

If you need a game review go check out IGN or the other 10000 sites reviewing the gameplay.. Nobody has yet compiled a comprehensive performance analysis in this manor.

As for Sol's writing style... welcome to the internet. Spellcheck is disabled. Everyone else has no problem understanding him.


----------



## laszlo (Sep 19, 2008)

what can i say...

just finished  in 5 1/2 hour is running great on all settings i can say is better optimized that the 1st part;the big minus is F..NG TOO SHORT!!! where is the next part ?

i wait for far cry 2 ...

the funny thing in warhead i've seen... catching the rats in the mine


----------



## vega22 (Sep 20, 2008)

it runs like butter on mine maxxed 4 aa @12/10 res.

a gameplay review for those who want it 

it's more crysis, great for fans but wont convert a non beliver. crysis wars is the mp it always should of been and given you get it and warhead for the great price of £20 its almost too good a deal to miss 

if you dont like crysis dont expect anything new but it does give you some of the best set peices of the series so far and it plumps up the crysis world as a whole.

bring on world @ crysis


----------



## Jeno (Sep 21, 2008)

thnx guys for the spoilers 
i got another two days t!ll i get mine  >:#


----------



## maudio3 (Sep 21, 2008)

Ok i still cant fix the draw distance.. Why is everything poping up as i walk.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 21, 2008)

maudio3 said:


> Ok i still cant fix the draw distance.. Why is everything poping up as i walk.



Welcome to Crysis..


----------



## maudio3 (Sep 21, 2008)

is it because AF i set to 0 ?


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 21, 2008)

maudio3 said:


> is it because AF i set to 0 ?



No there really isn't a reason. If you have everything on the highest you still get popup bullcrap. Its kinda annoying..


----------



## Jeno (Sep 22, 2008)

maudio3 said:


> Ok i still cant fix the draw distance.. Why is everything poping up as i walk.



try messing round with the cmd's but the only real way to fix that is to play it on some super quad SLI GTX680x2 ultra rig from the future


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 22, 2008)

Ok I think I'm going to get this game but I have a question for anyone who might know. The MINIMUM specs required are all over the web. However what are the RECOMMENDED specs? I'm guessing someone with a retail box could tell me.


----------



## ShogoXT (Sep 22, 2008)

I prefer a performance review personally. For some reason though crossfire performs worse than with it off... wierd.


----------



## erocker (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, there are deffinitely crossfire issues with this game currently.  It does work, just not very well, and sometimes it's very sparradic.  I'm hoping for a patch/hotfix soon!


----------



## dng29 (Sep 22, 2008)

yea i can concur that crossfire performance is pretty bad.  the game would crash on me during heavy fight scenes.  i had 2x AA enabled and performance took a pretty hard hit.  i wonder if it's an AMD driver issue or crytek needs to patch the game.  lets hope we'll see crossfire performance increase soon.  the game is awesome.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 22, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ok I think I'm going to get this game but I have a question for anyone who might know. The MINIMUM specs required are all over the web. However what are the RECOMMENDED specs? I'm guessing someone with a retail box could tell me.



Anyone? Also can you fly in multiplayer?


----------



## MikeJeng (Sep 23, 2008)

Does anyone have a GIANT framerate drop when the first "Snow/ice" level starts?


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 23, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Anyone? Also can you fly in multiplayer?



My 4850 destroys this game using Gaming settings but I have some troubles with Enthusiast DX10, not DX9 tho. The online I can run all vhigh 4x AA and still get 40-50fps average. And there are VTOL's and choppers in the online mode


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 23, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> My 4850 destroys this game using Gaming settings but I have some troubles with Enthusiast DX10, not DX9 tho. The online I can run all vhigh 4x AA and still get 40-50fps average. And there are VTOL's and choppers in the online mode



Thank man. I got it last night and ran it some this morning but she ran REALLY bad for me. Of course I haven't defraged the HD or anything since the install and I was running it at 1300 (something) resolution. I also had 2xAA on. What is your resolution and such? Are you using AA?

I ask because I think my CPU has finally reached its limit.


----------



## dng29 (Sep 23, 2008)

i didn't mess around with the settings much, but is there a way to change between dx9 and dx10?  i'm running the game in windows server 2008 64bit.  does that mean the game will automatically run in dx10 mode instead of dx9?  i'd also like to enable 2x AA or something for some smoothness.  my res is 1680x1050 and preset is gamer.  i wish i can run in enthusiast with AA on, but my crossfire 4850 can't handle it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 23, 2008)

CargoX said:


> [constructive criticism, not flame]
> 
> The OP and this thread seem to be a Performance Review/Test instead of a game review.
> Solaris17, your typing style could use a lot of help. I can barely comprehend some of what you type.
> ...



[constructive criticism, not flame]
Ever heard the term "Don't look a gift horse in the mouth."
Basically if someone is providing a free service or a gift don't be critical of it. At least have the decency to PM it to them.

By the way I say this to you publicly because TBH I'm not known to be a very decent person.


----------



## CargoX (Sep 23, 2008)

Finished last night, Delta is the only way to play. Spectacular game. I could nitpick a few odds and ends, but overall easily a 9-9.5 game.

I found the Cloaked Frog.  Did you?

Firefox has a built-in spell checker. TRIPTEX_MTL is a noob and my 7 year old can spell better then Solaris17. But I guess I stumbled upon some inner-TPU groupies trying to gain stars and thanks to boost their forum egos, so I'll try to refrain from interfering with your e-peen efforts from now on.


----------



## dng29 (Sep 23, 2008)

cloaked frog?  wow you finished the game huh.  it must be short.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 23, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Did you notice the same drop in this area?



Actually, I have yet to get a chance to play the game.  I bought it, installed it, and haven't had more than a few minutes at a time to sit at my computer.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 23, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Actually, I have yet to get a chance to play the game.  I bought it, installed it, and haven't had more than a few minutes at a time to sit at my computer.



I really believe you were right. After I got my new CPU (8400 @ 4Ghz) My minimum FPS has improved greatly especially in heavy battles most importantly in Crysis Wars the difference is drastic.


----------



## CargoX (Sep 23, 2008)

It's about 5-6 levels iirc, and each level can be about 1 hour in length depending on play style. I spent about 1.45 hours on the last level because it was cool and I was taking my time.

Yes, there is a Frog that is Cloaked in one of the levels. I didn't mean to find him, but there he was. There are quite a few little easter eggs scattered through out the game. I found a few by accident.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 23, 2008)

If you catch that frog (or any frog for that matter) throw it with strength mode.... you'll never see it land.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 23, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> If you catch that frog (or any frog for that matter) throw it with strength mode.... you'll never see it land.



That happened in the original Crysis game to.  The physics for throwing frogs is screwed up.  They just keep going in a straight line, if you throw them straight up they never come down.  I was using them to hit guards in towers, it was fun.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 23, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> That happened in the original Crysis game to.  The physics for throwing frogs is screwed up.  They just keep going in a straight line, if you throw them straight up they never come down.  I was using them to hit guards in towers, it was fun.



Sniping guards with frogs....? Could the game be any better?  

*actually yes... but thats a rhetorical question.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 23, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I really believe you were right. After I got my new CPU (8400 @ 4Ghz) My minimum FPS has improved greatly especially in heavy battles most importantly in Crysis Wars the difference is drastic.



I'm really trying to hold out for a Deneb. It's hard when I KNOW my bottle neck is my stock clocked 9600BE 2.3GHz which doesn't overclock for shit. I want a 9950BE so bad for Crysis but Deneb is just around the corner.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 23, 2008)

batmang said:


> I'm really trying to hold out for a Deneb. It's hard when I KNOW my bottle neck is my stock clocked 9600BE 2.3GHz which doesn't overclock for shit. I want a 9950BE so bad for Crysis but Deneb is just around the corner.



I completely understand... I think you'll be rewarded though. I really wanted to go AMD this time but the price was too good for the board and CPU I got ($230 all together) and @ 4Ghz I'm not complaining. 

I'm really trying to hold out for the 4850x2... but if I see another 4870x2 for $475 on here its f*****g mine.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 23, 2008)

^^^ WORD. That would be a hellova deal.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 23, 2008)

batmang said:


> ^^^ WORD. That would be a hellova deal.



Yeah 2 weeks ago I saw a pair of 4870x2s' sold for 475 and later the same day another one sold for $480...


----------

